# VM - Raising the bar for all chocolate flavours... ONE!



## Oupa (11/8/19)

Brought to you by Vapour Mountain and Vape Fuel... launching exclusively at VapeCon 2019.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Hooked (11/8/19)

@Oupa You? Making a chocolate?  Must be @Rude Rudi's good influence! Pleeeese don't spoil it by adding menthol  Must be THIS I will definitely buy at VapeCon! When I first started vaping I bought a juice called Bar None and it was delicious. I'm sure this one will be even more so!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (11/8/19)

Man, this is so great

Love the name

Congrats @Oupa and @Rude Rudi !

I hope this will be available to taste at your stand. 
I will certainly make an effort to come past and try it out!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/8/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (21/8/19)

Oupa said:


> Brought to you by Vapour Mountain and Vape Fuel... launching exclusively at VapeCon 2019.
> 
> View attachment 174472


What a brilliant play on the 25 hour day nestle snack!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (21/8/19)

Cannot wait to try this!! I love chocolate vapes if they are done well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/8/19)

Roll on Vapecon!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (21/8/19)

I need to try this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/8/19)

Silver said:


> I need to try this!



Your life will change! Just 1 draw and you will be sold...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GSM500 (21/8/19)

Can't wait to try it, if that label is anything to go by, it's gonna be off the hook!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/8/19)

Looks like this one is going to be a contender for the Best Chocolate title, which is currently held by Majestic - Majestic Creme

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Andre (22/8/19)

Do not forget us MTL vapers @Rude Rudi. We are worth our weight in gold!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (22/8/19)

this is sooo dope, looking forward to giving it a go. Will grab a bottle at Vapecon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/8/19)

Chocolate lovers, unite...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Safz_b (24/8/19)

Who can say no to chocolate especially when there aint no calories

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (24/8/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Chocolate lovers, unite...



Stunning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/8/19)

yum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/8/19)

Soon...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/8/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius (29/8/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> View attachment 176244


Calling first dibs....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b (29/8/19)

I want!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/8/19)

WOW! Stunning ads!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/8/19)

Only 1 more sleep...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (30/8/19)

This 1's a Winner!!!! DO IIIIIIT!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Safz_b (30/8/19)

Have to settle for this 
Because I have to wait till Sunday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/19)

Tried it
loved it 
bought it 
met the 2 legends 
AWESOME !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/9/19)

Thanks for all the overwhelming support and interest in One - we were blown away with the positive reception!
It was great meeting all the new faces and catching up with the old ones!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/19)

@Oupa and @Rude Rudi thank you for a awesome lekker juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (7/9/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 177068
> 
> @Oupa and @Rude Rudi thank you for a awesome lekker juice
> View attachment 177069



Your creativity and skill is amazing @MrGSmokeFree !

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/19)

Hooked said:


> Your creativity and skill is amazing @MrGSmokeFree !


Thank you kindly @Hooked


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/9/19)

Wow! Amazing work! Nice one! (Pun intended...)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------

